# Sunbeam Acrylic HTPC Case



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 7, 2012)

These are available at primeabgb -
Buy Sunbeam Acrylic case | Sunbeam Acrylic case in India

*www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Sunbeam/UVHTPC/images/sbhtpc37.jpg
*www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Sunbeam/UVHTPC/images/sbhtpc36.jpg
*www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Sunbeam/UVHTPC/images/sbhtpc31.jpg

some reviews -
Sunbeam Acrylic HTPC Case Review - Page 1/5 | techPowerUp
SunBeamtech Acrylic HTPC chassis review


----------



## ico (Jan 8, 2012)

Looks really ugly.


----------



## NitrousNavneet (Jan 8, 2012)

ico said:


> Looks really ugly.



YA looks like Old Transparent speaker..


----------



## ArjunKiller (Jan 8, 2012)

I second that ico


----------



## Tenida (Jan 8, 2012)

Looks like a cheap toy cabinet


----------

